# ? on bowfishing setup



## jhauling (Mar 14, 2008)

Barely getting into it and was wondering the about the best value around.How good is the barracuda setup or what do you recommend?


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I love my barracuda, lite, small and easy to shot.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Since you are just getting into it, then just get a cheap pawn shop bow and start that way. I personally hate the barracuda and love my Oneida Osprey but they are not cheap so not a good starter bow.


----------



## jhauling (Mar 14, 2008)

TTT?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Barracuda is probably just as cheap as an old pawn shot bow, unless you really come across a steal. I love my barracuda, but I have a shorter draw length so the short axle to axle to pinch me as bad. If you are a big guy the AMS bow will work plenty well.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

hey bud i just got in it too I bought a 45 lb old indian at bow zone in spring a pos bow 45lb draw weight put a bowfisher 808 on it reel seat roller rest and muzzy arrow and it works great!!! thats all you need to start get the hang of it get used to it and then you can buy an oneida osprey hardcore bowfisherman swear by em...... but you dont need one to put fish in the boat trust me.....


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't need an overpriced Osprey to be hardcore either.
Just a willingness to go thru life sleep deprived, broke and 
smelling like nasty fish.


----------

